# Tiramisù



## DocArpaia (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi guys.
Tomorrow evening I'll have to attend in a fundraising dinner. The organizers have asked me to make a cake. I have decided that I'll make a tiramisu. Do you have any advice for making of my tiramisu a unique experience?


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 26, 2014)

If you have one, or can get one, serve it in a trifle bowl, like this. It makes a beautiful presentation.







I like to put fruit in it, too, sometimes, since it's so rich.


----------



## shaagy (Sep 26, 2014)

Try to make a drawing, with a theme, on your tiramisu


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 26, 2014)

DocArpaia said:


> Hi guys.
> Tomorrow evening I'll have to attend in a fundraising dinner. The organizers have asked me to make a cake. I have decided that I'll make a tiramisu. Do you have any advice for making of my tiramisu a unique experience?


This is going to sound completely silly...

The one tricky thing I have found with making tiramisu is getting the right amount of moisture in the ladyfingers. For me, the dessert always used to come out either too soupy or too dry.

Then one day my daughter was helping me make it and found a secret. A song by TLC called "Don't Go Chasing Waterfalls" came on the radio and she began dunking the ladyfingers into the coffee in time with the beat of the music. It turned out the timing of that song allowed for just the right amount of moisture to soak into the cookie. 

So now, whenever I make tiramisu, I have that song going through my head. Like I said, it's silly, but it works for me. You just need to find the right rhythm.


----------



## Oldvine (Sep 26, 2014)

I made mine by driving over to Costco.  And I saved a pile of money on ingredients.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 26, 2014)

Oldvine said:


> I made mine by driving over to Costco.  And I saved a pile of money on ingredients.



Well, if doing it as cheaply as possible is the goal, I'd do that, too. But I like to cook myself.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 26, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> This is going to sound completely silly...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not silly at all.  Sort of like singing "Stayin' Alive," while doing CPR.  Except with ladyfingers.  Makes sense to me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 26, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Not silly at all.  Sort of like singing "Stayin' Alive," while doing CPR.  Except with ladyfingers.  Makes sense to me.



+1


----------



## buckytom (Sep 26, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Not silly at all. Sort of like singing "Stayin' Alive," while doing CPR. Except with ladyfingers. Makes sense to me.


 
how do you perform cpr with ladyfingers?   


i'll always remember seeing lidia bastianich making tiramisu. she had a large bowl of leftover espresso, and she would just drop the savoiardi in, flip them over, then layer them into the dish. almost no waiting time at all.

i've never made a tiramisu that was too hard before, but a few too soupy. i guess they pick up enough moisture from the zabaglione/moscarpone cream.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 27, 2014)

buckytom said:


> *how do you perform cpr with ladyfingers?*
> 
> 
> i'll always remember seeing lidia bastianich making tiramisu. she had a large bowl of leftover espresso, and she would just drop the savoiardi in, flip them over, then layer them into the dish. almost no waiting time at all.
> ...



The same way you would do it with man fingers...


----------



## taxlady (Sep 27, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The same way you would do it with man fingers...


Good one.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 27, 2014)

PF!


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 27, 2014)

DocArpaia said:


> Hi guys.
> Tomorrow evening I'll have to attend in a fundraising dinner. The organizers have asked me to make a cake. I have decided that I'll make a tiramisu. Do you have any advice for making of my tiramisu a unique experience?


Tiramisu - raw eggs? Not sure that's a good idea.

Personally, I love it but I don't serve it to guests and I certainly wouldn't consider making it for a gathering where I didn't know the medical status (pregnant, immune-compromised, etc.) or age (children or elderly people) of the consumers.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 29, 2014)

You don't *have* to use raw eggs for tiramisu.


----------



## DocArpaia (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your advice.

At the end this was the result.











Certainly the presentation wasn't excellent but the flavor was exceptional. 

Most of ladies wanted my recipe, but my most success was this:








My apple pie with buckwheat and ginger.

Ah. Mad you are right but I knew that they would not have been children and pregnant women.


----------



## Dusk (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, have they asked for tiramisu that has coffee in it?  It is supposed to have coffee in it, but a lot of fake tiramisu recipes don't call for it.


----------

